# I still think this guy should play more



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is the role player the team needs...he is tough and can rebound. He got jobbed a little last year i think


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Think that picture is big enough? :laugh: I have seen very little of him myself, but what I've seen is pretty good. I wouldn't give him big minutes, but I'd like to see what he can do with 16-20 MPG.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

He does get 16-20 minutes. Now he'll probably get more because he's the back up to Pollard who's not as good as Miller. He is great at rebounding but we get no offense at all out of him.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> He does get 16-20 minutes. Now he'll probably get more because he's the back up to Pollard who's not as good as Miller. He is great at rebounding but we get no offense at all out of him.


That describes Foster exactly, good rebounding, decent defense, no offense.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Thats what i said, but you have enough scorers...he is a very good role player.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Thats what i said, but you have enough scorers...he is a very good role player.


that is true, he is a great role player, I remember a post on Indy Star once was title "Foster, Australian for Rebound"


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> that is true, he is a great role player, I remember a post on Indy Star once was title "Foster, Australian for Rebound"


lol..."Foster" is a beer in Australia/NZ...:laugh:

He is a good rebounder though, #1 offensive rebs per 48mins, #2 total rebs per 48mins. I wish he was on the Sonics actually...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> lol..."Foster" is a beer in Australia/NZ...:laugh:
> ...


I didn't realize he was that good at rebounding, BTW i knew foster was a beer:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I made a post about this a while back. He deserves more playing time because he's a white Dennis Rodman but if he played more he'd league the league in fouls per 48 minutes at like 8 a game which isn't even possible to get. That's sad If he just gets his foul trouble down i wouldn't doubt him starting on another team and getting 16rpg.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I made a post about this a while back. He deserves more playing time because he's a white Dennis Rodman but if he played more he'd league the league in fouls per 48 minutes at like 8 a game which isn't even possible to get. That's sad If he just gets his foul trouble down i wouldn't doubt him starting on another team and getting 16rpg.


Thats true he is a white Dennis Rodman, and if he could just learn to stay out of foul trouble we could give him alot more minutes.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats true he is a white Dennis Rodman, and if he could just learn to stay out of foul trouble we could give him alot more minutes.


I didn't even realize he was that good at rebounding, but like you said foul trouble is his big issue.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't even realize he was that good at rebounding, but like you said foul trouble is his big issue.


Like Pacers Fan said, with a starters minutes he could average 16 a game.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Like Pacers Fan said, with a starters minutes he could average 16 a game.


I think it says he averages 16.7 per 48 minutes.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I think it says he averages 16.7 per 48 minutes.


Yep, 16.7rp48...second only to Ben Wallace. The problem is 6.2 fouls per 48...:no:


btw - Arrghh...Jerome James (Sonic) averages 10.4 fouls per 48 minutes...


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> btw - Arrghh...Jerome James (Sonic) averages 10.4 fouls per 48 minutes...


Wow, he must think he is in the ufc or somthing.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Wow, he must think he is in the ufc or somthing.


Yeah...it's crazy. He only plays 15mpg and averages 3.3 fouls in that time, 1 per 5 minutes...:no:

It's a shame 'cos I think he could be good, at 7'1" 282lbs he is a monster...


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Jerome James dunked on a 12 foot goal when he played with the Harlem Globetrotters.


----------



## ghettorooster (Jul 27, 2003)

Thing about both Big P and Jeff Foster is that they both foul so much they average fouling out in about 30mins. 

Between the 2 of them though the Pacers have a great center! Cause they both are full balls players.

I'm sure Jeff will get all the time he needs next season.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Jerome James dunked on a 12 foot goal when he played with the Harlem Globetrotters.


I bet Bender could do that.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Jerome James dunked on a 12 foot goal when he played with the Harlem Globetrotters.




Was he skinny then...? He doesn't look like he could do it now...:no:

Man...I couldn't even touch the rim on that hoop


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghettorooster</b>!
> Thing about both Big P and Jeff Foster is that they both foul so much they average fouling out in about 30mins.
> 
> Between the 2 of them though the Pacers have a great center! Cause they both are full balls players.
> ...


like you said, the two of them will make one great Center, I think their minutes will be fairly balanced.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> like you said, the two of them will make one great Center, I think their minutes will be fairly balanced.


Yea, but it really all depends on how Foster can do on preventing his fouls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Jerome James dunked on a 12 foot goal when he played with the Harlem Globetrotters.


No that was Michael "Wild Thing" Wilson and the goal was 11' 11''

I used to follow the globetrotters

I think he's like 6'4'' though not sure


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Antonio Davis dunked on a 12 foot rim.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Antonio Davis dunked on a 12 foot rim.


no way. you serious? i thought he had a short vert


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm serious, but it's back in his (I think) college days... but it was before he had any kind of injury.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> No that was Michael "Wild Thing" Wilson and the goal was 11' 11''
> ...


No I read it in the ish of ESPN the Magazine with Yao Ming on the cover. When he played for the Harlem Globetrotters he dunked on a 12 foot goal, which is amazing considering he is 7' 280lb. I don't know if he can still do it, but he did it once.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Miss*

If you didn't know he missed that dunk


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I know he hit it once. He may have missed it a million more times but I do know he hit it once.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> I know he hit it once. He may have missed it a million more times but I do know he hit it once.


Wow! He have to get more minutes in games! 48 minutes? :laugh:


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermaniac Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow! He have to get more minutes in games! 48 minutes? :laugh:



 What the hell are you talkin about?


----------

